# Probleme affichage intempestif aucune carte sim installé



## city1 (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Délai fais maintenant 2 ans que j'ai un ipad3 wifi+cellular 

Mais depuis 2 semaines , il y a un message qui s'affiche de manière recurrente : aucune carte sim installe , alors que j'en ai jamais inséré une dans mon iPad !!!!
Merci de m'apporter des réponses


----------

